# Bloody LPG



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

We're on LPG at home... no mains gas into the village.

Had a letter through this morning... because of the future war, because of the bad economy, because they are money grabbing [smiley=vampire.gif] etc etc etc.. the price of our LPG has gone up by a "temporary" 2.5p per litre.

This is on top of the rise last month of another 2.5p per litre.
[smiley=furious3.gif]

The LPG industry isn't regulated like any of the other energy utilities, the gas tank belongs to them so I can't get someone else to fill it

[smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But all the fuel is going up at the moment...so why not LPG?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I know what you mean Kev - I got a bit of a shock when I got the bill for refilling our tank this month. I ordered 2,000 litres in November and it cost Â£284 or 14.2p / litre. We just got a fill last week, another 2,000 litres and it cost Â£454 or 22.7p / litre. Unfortunately we don't have much of a choice as our central heating, hot water, and cooking is all oil fired.

Legalised piracy! Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I am now in this situation too - oil fired central heating/hot water, gas bottles for the fire and cooker, and good old 'leccy for everything else!

Glad that the summer is on it's way


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Don't have a problem with the cost going up... but it's how much it's going up by and how often... also that there's no choices available. At least with oil you can phone around for the best price - with bulk LPG you're tied into the supplier for life ...or until you tell them to dig up their tank and install another companies... and sign a 5 year contract  
I can't wait to move - one of the few "deal breakers" would be if the new house had LPG !


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Mmmm, the LPG conversion for my TT to get around our lovely Loony-Ken-Car-hater-Tax is definitley off the cards then ;D ;D


----------

